# Hello From Boston and Sonic Implants!



## SONiVOX

Hello,

Good to be here!

Go Red Sox!

Best Regards,


----------



## Frederick Russ

Al - welcome to V.I. Control! Nice seeing you here! :o :D 8)


----------



## Alan Lastufka

Hey AL - welcome to VI - it's a great place Frederick has set up here - hope you enjoy!


----------



## SONiVOX

Wow you guys type fast! hehehehe 

This looks to be a pretty cool forum!


----------



## Chrislight

Hi Al :D Glad to see you made it here. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## CJ

Welcome to VI! 8) 

Hey AL - thinking about woodwinds and percussion to round out the entire Sonic Implants package? The strings are great and I've heard nothing but good about the brass. 

See you 'round the forums then!  

CJ


----------



## SONiVOX

CJ said:


> Welcome to VI! 8)
> 
> Hey AL - thinking about woodwinds and percussion to round out the entire Sonic Implants package? The strings are great and I've heard nothing but good about the brass.
> 
> See you 'round the forums then!
> 
> CJ



Hello CJ,

My lips are sealed ....... hehehehehe :twisted:

Hopefully we can get a demo gig or two, online for the Brass ..... they are so sweet!


----------



## Frederick Russ

My crystal ball says Christmas, Christmas... hee hee  

A Sonic Implants Symphonic Orchestra (SISO - remember folks, you heard it here first! :D ) - just speculation!!!!


----------



## CJ

I want.


----------



## DURO

Hi Al J! 8) 

I'm Salvador Pel?ez. SI customer

I've been using SI soundfonts for a long time!
DRUMS
PERCUSSION
GUITARS
PIANO
BASSES
Got them all but the Strings. I had a taste of them with my GS3.

How is Dave Quatrinni?? he is not in NY?

You can listen to the SI in action at my website www.gsrstudio.com 
Enter, then, go to recording, click on the clip for *Jose Rodriguez Feb 2002*

Or just click here what the hekk! http://www.geocities.com/duro7878/recording.html 
Jose Rodriguez
G&S Feb 2002


----------



## SONiVOX

We have some tricks up our sleeves ??. But I?m not telling?.. at least not yet??

Keep Dreamin :D 

btw, you all rock thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Mike M

Did I miss the party? Hi Al, welcome to VI

M M


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Hi Al,

Glad to see you here. As a long time Sonic Implants user, it's great you have a presence here.


----------



## SONiVOX

Hello Salvador!

I am glad you are enjoying our stuff. 

Dave is somewhere down there in NY.


Hey Mike, 

The Party has only begun!


----------



## TheoKrueger

Welcome Boston to the forum , enjoy your stay !



Sonic Implants said:


> Wow you guys type fast! hehehehe



I think i lurk on this forum lately more than i lurk on my personal life


----------



## SONiVOX

Hello Craig,

Thank you for your support, I was just showing somone the "Til Death Do Us Part," Brass demo today!

Man You Rock!


----------



## DURO

Sonic Implants said:


> Hello Salvador!
> 
> I am glad you are enjoying our stuff.



I'm gona love SI even more if they sample the Dominican TAMBORA
I can see it now. . . . . . . . . . . NEW! from SI, LATIN PERCUSSION *CARIBE*

CONTENT:
3 conga set, 3 Custom Guiras and Tambora drums from the Dominican Republic, 3 Timbale set, Bongos, etc.... you know!!

Make me proud! I'll do the mp3 demos for freeeee!

I'm gona do an Afrocuban percussion mp3 demo for you SI. I have the CD
I'm not playing Al J.


----------



## Herman Witkam

Hey Al!

I really liked the SI demos on the GS3 disc. I'm thinking about getting one of the libs. Is there any European distribution?


----------



## SONiVOX

Hello Herman,

I am glad you enjoyed our demo gigs on the GS3 disc. To the best of my knowledge we don't have an official dealer in the Netherlands.

However we can ship to you in Europe, and have a couple dealers elsewhere in Europe as well.

Send me an email if you have any questions, or difficulty ordering etc.

al (at) sonicimplants.com

Best Regards,


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Welcome, Al!

Finally starting to use the Mini SSIS I bought many months ago - great stuff, very out-of-the-box useful.

As a (former) Expos fan, I'm pulling for the Sox. After all, they do have Pedro Martinez and Orlando Cabrera!


----------



## SONiVOX

Hello Ned,

I am glad you are enjoying the MINI.

It is really strange to have a world series going on in your back yard.

I actually live less than 2 blocks from Fenway Park. After what happened when the Sox won the ALCS, I am almost scared to see what happens if they win the World Series. 

I guess I better get better insurance for my place!

Go Sox!


----------



## SONiVOX

Thanks PrinceFrog,

We really appreciate your kind words!

Best Regards,


----------



## lux

Hehe...S.I. got a fan club here....

Welcome here Al.

Luca


----------



## SONiVOX

lux said:


> Hehe...S.I. got a fan club here....
> 
> Welcome here Al.
> 
> Luca



I have to say, all of us at SI are pretty touched by how much y'all enjoy our libraries. 

Thanks again for the warm welcome!

You all rock!


----------



## CJ

Thanks Al - its great having you here. Its no secret that I want both SISS & SISB -I have been impressed with both for sometime now. Its cool to see some of the excellent demo providers for these Sonic Implants libs on this forum - Craig Sharmat, Simon Ravn - and now that Sonic Implants has a presence here I really look forward to the days and weeks to come. Fantastic libs! 8) 

CJ


----------



## Edgen

damn.. I'm late! 

Heya Al! welcome to the forum! And yes.. I love the SI Strings! Anxious to dive into more of the SI libraries 

*puts a few more pennies in the sampler jar*

/j


----------



## DURO

""I have to say, all of us at SI are pretty touched by how much y'all enjoy our libraries. 

Thanks again for the warm welcome!

You all rock!""
-----------------------------------------------------------


8) Let me take you to Miami man!..... hu hah!! 
SONIC IMPLANTS AFROCUBAN SAMPLES CD
This demo is 100% *SI*. I made it with *SI* Afrocuban, *SI* piano, *SI* Bass! and *SI* Drums
http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/media/si_afrocuban_demo1.mp3 (http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/m ... _demo1.mp3)

http://www.sonicimplants.com/GnCdromSou ... Percussion


----------



## SONiVOX

Great demo Salvador!

I'd love to have a excuse to go to Miami!  

However it looks like I'm stuck in Boston until Namm


----------



## DURO

Sonic Implants said:


> Great demo Salvador!
> 
> I'd love to have a excuse to go to Miami!
> 
> However it looks like I'm stuck in Boston until Namm




SI can use it for the website if they want!!!! :wink: 
Not a problemo...

I'll do some more for *SI*.....


----------



## Frederick Russ

Sonic Implants said:


> Go Sox!



Looks like they did, Al - congratulations! 8)


----------



## SONiVOX

Frederick said:


> Sonic Implants said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Sox!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they did, Al - congratulations! 8)
Click to expand...


THEY SURE DID!!!

I live one block from Fenway Park, and even though the game was in St. Louis, many many people flocked to Fenway. The streets were filled in near riot conditions. The police were in riot gear and launching tear gas it was wild!

It was an awesome birthday gift!

GO SOX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frederick Russ

Here are some pics Al @ Sonic Implants shared with me - the first is outside his window..? :o Some serious celebrating there!


----------



## Herman Witkam

No wonder. From my understanding it's been a while since they've won right? :D


----------



## Frederick Russ

like once in a hundred years :D


----------



## SONiVOX

Actually both pictures were taken from my living room window.

That was the parade the weekend after the series.

It was pretty strange, I woke up and looked out the window and there were people as far as I could see.

Thankfully everyone at the parade were pretty mello, that whole situation could have got pretty ugly.


----------



## Frederick Russ

Yeah - they could have busted down the doors demanding copies of SISS and SISB :D


----------



## handz

Welcome, Al!

I must say that SI Strings are my favorite string library ... make some cool legato function for them and nothing could beat them...


----------



## TheoKrueger

Is that picture above from the first day official release of SI strings ??? WOw, lots of people . Musicians going nuts on SI


----------



## SONiVOX

Frederick said:


> Yeah - they could have busted down the doors demanding copies of SISS and SISB :D




Well you know, even Sox fans gotta have their Sonic Implants Libraries! :D 


Handz,

I am glad you enjoy our Strings, they still send shivers up my spine, and I hear them every day. I still haven't got used to the feeling I get when I hear them. It sure makes working for Sonic Implants easy! :D


----------



## Frederick Russ

I heard a rumor at NAMM about Sonic Implants Woodwinds and Percussion rounding out the already legendary Strings and Brass for a complete orchestra? Care to comment on this Al?


----------



## SONiVOX

Hello Frederick!

It is very true!

That teaser demo Craig Sharmat made a bit ago was our beta stuff.

We showed beta woodwinds percussion strings and brass at the Namm show.

We will have more demos and info real soon!





Best Regards,


----------



## Frederick Russ

Cool - I've been visiting Sonic Implants site but hadn't located the new demos - looking forward to hearing them again.


----------

